# choosing a dryer



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

I would like to buy a dryer for my Poodles that would dry them better/more quickly than my own hairdryer. What type do you recommend for home use? I have a PetEdge catalog, but am having trouble sorting thru the choices of stand dryer,or portable, with heating element/without heating element, and how much air volume and air speed do I need? Anyone with Poodles or any professional groomers have tips?
Thanks


----------



## Franny Glass (Apr 23, 2008)

I use an AirForce 4.0 high velocity (force) dryer for poodles as well as most other breeds. It doesn't have a heating element. Mine is a regular dryer with feet, but they make them on wheels or with a shoulder strap too. It works very well. I've also used Dry Dog dryers, which worked very well too. The trick for me is to force dry right next to the skin, which fluffs out the coat. Don't do this on a long coat though, or it will mat. I wouldn't use anything less powerful, but then again, I am a dryer snob. I hate nothing more than lengthy drying time.

I worked with a groomer once that swore heat was what made a poodle's coat very fluffy. She would dry them with the Dry Dog dryer, and then go over them again with a heated hand dryer while brushing backwards to make sure all the gerry curls were out. I didn't see much of a difference, but that's just me.

Mad props to you for drying your dogs with a tiny little human hair dryer! I have a client that insists I dry her afghan hound's coat with her beat up old purple Revlon contraption. I hate grooming that dog!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Well you are going to laugh at this but I use a very small shop vac in reverse. It blows the water out with no heat. The hose comes through the wall so its almost no noise other than the air, and works great. I brush- and use the hose. How this would work on a poodle, I am not sure but it doesnt blow really hard but good enough to get the water off.. ( not to mention like 40 dollars at a home depot..).


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. I think you both answered my main question, which was, ' do I need heat or is the powerful blower the real key'? Using my hairdryer does take a long time, and I am So Ready for speeding up the drying time!!!! My husband will probably have a stroke if he finds out I am spending a small fortune for a dryer for the dogs! I have 3 of my own and I groom another for a friend of mine, so I think the money justifies itself in time-savings. Any tips on where to purchase? Would PetEdge catalog be reasonably priced or is there somewhere better?

Sorry Borzoimom, I just re-read and realized you suggested the least expensive solution yet, I think I will give that a try before spending $300 on something else, worst case scenario, I can use the shop vac around the house if it doesn't work well for the Poodles. Thanks!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

YOu only need the smallest kind- just enough to blow the water off the dog that has a reverse to blow air. Ours is tiny- and boy it works.. We got an extra hose for it so the shop vac can be in another room.. Hubby put in a switch where I would dry them. Also the smaller vacs have a narrow hose which makes it great and easy to handle.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I have two Standard Poodles; my male's coat much more dense than my female's. I use a HV dryer (K9 II) from beginning to end, so it works to fluff dry, too, when taking off the attachment. I can get them both bathed and dried, ready for clipping within 2 hrs. (in puppy trim - coat 1/2" to 1.5" long). Much faster with a field trim/sporting trim or Miami Clip, of course.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Poodleholic, I am with you. If someone took away my K9II I wouldn't know what to do. lol IMO they are the most powerful, best dryer out there. Mine saves me hours every day in drying time, and gets them straight at the same time...Technique is very important too, when using a high velocity dryer. If not used correctly, you will still end up with a curly dog.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Graco22, I just LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE my K9II and for sure wouldn't know what to do without it! 

Technique is crucial - had a wonderful Poodle breeder/groomer show me how, and wow! What a difference! 

Another favorite use for my K9 II is to blow dust bunnies out from under my entertainment center that has bookcases on each side, and ball feet! LOL I did it by accident once, and now I do it all the time!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

LOL, Poodleholic! The K9 has many uses! I use it to blow stuff out and around too..and I never leave the salon without giving myself a good blow off and get that hair off of me! I also use it on my blades before they get a good cleaning. Blows the hair out of them very nicely. lol 

That is great that a breeder/groomer showed you how to use the dryer. Technique means everything. You can still make a dog curly with any dryer if you aren't using it correctly. I love mine, and have tried about every dryer out there at numerous seminars and trade shows. Nothing comes close.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a older Metro Air Force Dryer . I used it mostly when I had my standard poodle puppy as well as Goldens.


----------

